# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Denis Desna-Hot, сын Эллуте

## Nubira

Denis Desna-Hot (Ellute von der Mohnwiese - Olly Abel)
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/525433.html


IPO-2, HD-a, Kkl1, SG

----------


## Nubira

Отец Дэниса - Ellute von der Mohnwiese


SchH1: A: 100 B: 85 C: 98 - 283
SchH 2: A: 95 B: 90 C:96 - 281
SchH 3: A: 90 B: 94 C: 98 - 282
LGA 2003 A: 95 B: 90 C: 95 - 280
Bundes FCI A: 94 B: 90 C: 96 - 280
BSP 2004 A: 100 B: 77 C: 97 - 274
September 2003	Meppen	А:98	В: 80	С:96 - 274


Видео:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M80_vOrJe-Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGb7PnR3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnuh835FB5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD671pj76NY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC5TZ6PtX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4k6nkHYTXg

----------


## Nubira

Мать Дэниса - Olly Abel, одна из первых собак рабочего разведения На Украине. Была привезена щенком из Словакии, в дальнейшем была подготовлена до уровня IPO-3 и много выступала. К сожалению  фото и видео соревнований того времени не сохранилось :(
В ее 10 лет некоторое время жила у меня, и даже на то время была полна желания работать, что мы потихоньку и делали, и обладала хорошим здоровьем. 
Фото в 10 лет:

----------


## Nubira

Ден - собака с очень высокой внутренней мотивацией и желанием работать. С очень ярко выраженными пищевым и добычным инстинктами.

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Дэнис всегда  прыгает барьеры легко и свободно, в одном темпе.

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Немного фотографий с семинара, который проводили немецкие дрессировщики Stefan Alf и Sandra Sommer
(http://www.alf-hundetraining.de/)

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Denis, C-89
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgHZAdzKaas

A-98
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDb0SstkCRI

----------


## Nubira

Дэнис и Иван Балабанов

----------


## Nubira

Ко Дню Рожденья Дэниса  :Aa:  :))) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uX2xDeKI3E

----------

